# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Sneller af van hernia met kijkoperatie - Zibb.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Sneller af van hernia met kijkoperatie*
*Zibb.nl -** 30 minuten geleden*
AMSTERDAM - Onderzoek wijst uit dat een herniakijkoperatie veel goedkoper en minder pijnlijk is dan de reguliere herniaoperatie, aldus de Telegraaf. Volgens de onderzoekers zorgt een endoscopische ingreep *...* 
Snel af van hernia met kijkoperatie Telegraaf
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

